# P4-Overclocking!



## ElFunghi (29. März 2002)

Hi@all
ich hab sehr sehr wenig erfahrung mit OC, ausser vielleicht bei meiner GF3 da iss des prob nich so gross , naja würde gern mal meinen p4 wat schneller machen, hat da einer erfahrung mit??
bin für jede hilfe dankbar!!

THX
ElFunghi


----------



## nils11 (29. März 2002)

*hm...*

hm, ich kann dir zwar keine anleitungen geben, aber ich kann dir sagen, dass es auf jeden fall klappen wird. denn das magazin Chip hat es vor kurzem geschafft, nen p4 2 ghz auf 3010 mhz zu übertakten. da ist also einiges möglich.

ansonsten empfehle ich dir:

http://www.kaltmacher.de

http://www.tweak-pc.de

http://www.overclocking-power.de.

da sollte auf jeden fall was dabei sein.


----------



## HumpfDumpf (11. April 2002)

Man kann icht alle P4 einfach so overclocken, erst ab northwood.
Hab selber einen "normalen" P4 1.8 den kann ich auch net clocken


----------



## nils11 (12. April 2002)

*doch...*

doch, kann man. ist nur mit n bisschen mehr risiko verbunden. aber wer sich damit auskennt, und sowas schon öfter gemacht hat, der wird das auch schaffen.


----------



## HumpfDumpf (12. April 2002)

und wie ??

Das würde mich jetzt wirklich interesieren...


----------



## nils11 (13. April 2002)

*so...*

guck bei den links nach, die ich schon weiter oben genannt habe, oder such nach diversen anderen übertaktungs-seiten.


----------



## TKOlit (14. April 2002)

Am besten kann amn den Pentium 4 Northwood 1,6 GHz übertakten. Der kann ohne Extrakühlung durch anheben des FSB von 100 MHz auf 133 MHz auf 2,13 Ghz oder so übertaktet werden und läuft dabei noch vollkommen stabil. Falls jetzt einer sagt des geht doch net hab ich hier nen Link : Chip.de 

Ciao TKOlit


----------



## nils11 (14. April 2002)

*jo...*

jo, und chip hat auch nen p4 mit 2 ghz auf 3010 mhz übertaktet.


----------

